# Finding a Business Financier



## Tapioca

Hey, I'm new to the forum. I'm interested in purchasing a restaurant which is currently on the market for $695,000. I have a lot of experience working in restaurants and believe I wouldn't have a problem running it. I've already inspected the business and seen full financials for the past 4 years, and everything looks good. I am ready to purchase the business, however, I can't afford the business and due to my lack of income and assets I'm ineligible to bank loans. Does anybody know where I can find a private business investor who might be interested in financing the business at higher interest than what the banks offer? Would anybody here be interested?

I don't want to go into too much details about the business or it's financials unless I find somebody who might be interested. A business plan is also available.

I'm located in Melbourne, Australia.


----------



## Wanderer

Tapioca said:


> Hey, I'm new to the forum. I'm interested in purchasing a restaurant which is currently on the market for $695,000. I have a lot of experience working in restaurants and believe I wouldn't have a problem running it. I've already inspected the business and seen full financials for the past 4 years, and everything looks good. I am ready to purchase the business, however, I can't afford the business and due to my lack of income and assets I'm ineligible to bank loans. Does anybody know where I can find a private business investor who might be interested in financing the business at higher interest than what the banks offer? Would anybody here be interested?
> 
> I don't want to go into too much details about the business or it's financials unless I find somebody who might be interested. A business plan is also available.
> 
> I'm located in Melbourne, Australia.


$695,000 sounds a high price unless there is freehold property involved.
Restaurants are often regarded as only as good as the Chef and staff at any time and I'd think it would be seen as a high risk without freehold by any loan organisation or investor.

Even on 20%, someone needs to consider the risk of losing all their money and there's been a heap of that occurring in recent times.


----------



## Tapioca

Wanderer said:


> $695,000 sounds a high price unless there is freehold property involved.
> Restaurants are often regarded as only as good as the Chef and staff at any time and I'd think it would be seen as a high risk without freehold by any loan organisation or investor.
> 
> Even on 20%, someone needs to consider the risk of losing all their money and there's been a heap of that occurring in recent times.


The asking price is negotiable, and at $695,000, it's a 50% return on investment.

But still, that doesn't answer my question.


----------



## Wanderer

Tapioca said:


> The asking price is negotiable, and at $695,000, it's a 50% return on investment.
> 
> But still, that doesn't answer my question.


50% ha ha!
The higher a claimed return, the higher the risk!
You've got two chances of getting finance without there being assets involved, Buckleys and none.


----------



## Tapioca

Wanderer said:


> The higher a claimed return, the higher the risk!


How so? Clarify plz


----------



## Wanderer

Tapioca said:


> How so? Clarify plz


Assets offered for investment?
Freehold title?
What do people dispose of in tighter economic times?


----------



## Tapioca

Wanderer said:


> Assets offered for investment?
> Freehold title?
> What do people dispose of in tighter economic times?


That doesn't even answer my question. Freehold title is an entirely different storey seeing as the current owner of the business doesn't own the freehold and it isn't included in the sale. The sale includes all assets & equipment.


----------



## Wanderer

Tapioca said:


> That doesn't even answer my question. Freehold title is an entirely different storey seeing as the current owner of the business doesn't own the freehold and it isn't included in the sale. The sale includes all assets & equipment.


Ah well, not the answer you wanted but it'll still be Buckleys and none.


----------



## Dexter

Go around big banks, AMP, ING, Credit Union and see what they say...


----------



## jparker2011

Tapioca said:


> Hey, I'm new to the forum. I'm interested in purchasing a restaurant which is currently on the market for $695,000. I have a lot of experience working in restaurants and believe I wouldn't have a problem running it. I've already inspected the business and seen full financials for the past 4 years, and everything looks good. I am ready to purchase the business, however, I can't afford the business and due to my lack of income and assets I'm ineligible to bank loans. Does anybody know where I can find a private business investor who might be interested in financing the business at higher interest than what the banks offer? Would anybody here be interested?
> 
> I don't want to go into too much details about the business or it's financials unless I find somebody who might be interested. A business plan is also available.
> 
> I'm located in Melbourne, Australia.


It seems that you did a good job informing yourself about the business that you want to buy. Maybe you can do the same thing and find the best business analyst that can help you. I'm pretty sure that you will succed in your business.


----------

